# Why Americans Are Fat



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

We've had this before.

At first glance it looks bad, but what if they're running up the down escalator (And vice versa).


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> We've had this before.
> 
> At first glance it looks bad, but what if they're running up the down escalator (And vice versa).


 :lol: :lol: thats better than the pic Kell


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

the guy at the top already seems to have worked up a sweat judging by his sweat patch on his back  all that kerfuffle of getting out of his car and walking to the gym


----------

